# Sticky  ID of British spiders and bite reports



## Poxicator

We're often asked for ID on British spiders which can be fun figuring out, and sometimes helps to illustrate what inverts we have in our our areas, as opposed to those of distant lands.
So, with a view to helping here is a great site for doing exactly that:
Photo Gallery - British Arachnological Society

And, for those wanting to know what kind of a bite we can expect from our British spiders (native or otherwise), here's another great site:
UK spider bites | Natural History Museum

worthy of a sticky?


----------



## Curious jay

Thanks Poxicator REALLY appreciate this been searching for something more detailed than uksafari just never had any luck finding anything. I think it should be a sticky, either way I've book marked the site


----------



## 34531

Fantastic : victory: SO interesting


----------



## gambitgareth

superlike! :no1: cheers pete 

when i see 'which native spid is this' threads i tend to just look at Spiders Section - UK Safari this site #1 on the google search.. some nice new spids to stare at tho when i get back from work :lol2:


----------



## GRB

Just to add to the links Pete has added, there's a few of us within the forum familiar with various UK species so people could also use this thread to upload photos to attempt ID from.


----------



## Curious jay

Here's a couple of other sites I've been using apart from Uksafari:

spiders of NW Europe.
Thumbnails to identify spiders in NW_Europe

List of European spider photos (click the spiders name for pics)


----------



## **louise**

Poxicator said:


> We're often asked for ID on British spiders which can be fun figuring out, and sometimes helps to illustrate what inverts we have in our our areas, as opposed to those of distant lands.
> So, with a view to helping here is a great site for doing exactly that:
> Photo Gallery - British Arachnological Society
> 
> And, for those wanting to know what kind of a bite we can expect from our British spiders (native or otherwise), here's another great site:
> UK spider bites | Natural History Museum
> 
> worthy of a sticky?


Great info :2thumb:


----------



## ducks

that eurospiders.com is brilliant; thank you.


----------



## spinnin_tom

great idea for a thread, pete.
i get stuck on enough of the bloody natives lol
and it should clear up a lot of fears that Steatoda sp. are evil killers


----------



## Jonathan85

Hmm had no idea Stone spiders could bite,I have been finding dozens of them in my room over the last few weeks.Never even seen one before until recently.
Ive actually been keeping the largest one I found for the last two or so weeks.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus

+grumble+ evil Steatoda nobilis! I was bitten by one a few years back and still have the scar on my upper arm! Looks similar to the average BCG injection scar you get as a teenager, except lower on my arm and on the wrong arm lol, so at least I almost match! Bite itself never actually hurt, it was just afterwards feeling groggy and awful for days with an stingy abscess type thing that was refusing to heal! Kept it as a pet for a while though - the spider, not the abscess!


----------



## sparki

*Brit spiders*

One of the most painful bites i ever received was from a Dysdera crocata, woodlouse spider. Man they pinch! I was 16, but remember it very well. Huge fangs.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus

sparki said:


> One of the most painful bites i ever received was from a Dysdera crocata, woodlouse spider. Man they pinch! I was 16, but remember it very well. Huge fangs.


I found one of those the other week when I was doing the garden! I was going to pick it up and take it to my other half, as it was red and he is a big fan of red animals (...yeah, I know... strange man!) glad I didn't pick it up now


----------



## Tarantulaguy01

Fantastic information


----------



## tedmoo

*False widow bite?*

Hi there, 

Can someone tell me if this is the 'False Widow' Steatoda nobilis?

My girlfriend was just bit on her leg. I live in Cumbria, and as far as I know these 'biting' spiders are only found in southern England?

DSC_0560 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

(she's worried now after reading the news reports)

Thanks for anyones input and sorry the picture is not the best. I hate spiders!


----------



## 8and6

nothing to worry about at all there , thats the very common and widespread Amaurobius fenestralis , or Lace Web Spider :2thumb:




tedmoo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is the 'False Widow' Steatoda nobilis?
> 
> My girlfriend was just bit on her leg. I live in Cumbria, and as far as I know these 'biting' spiders are only found in southern England?
> 
> DSC_0560 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> (she's worried now after reading the news reports)
> 
> Thanks for anyones input and sorry the picture is not the best. I hate spiders!


----------



## tedmoo

:2thumb: Wow thanks for the quick reply! She can relax now! phew :lol2:

But it did bite quite sharply, she shot up off the couch and whipped her trousers off, shook them and out it fell, little bugger!

Hehe

Great Stuff 

Cheers


----------



## Wolflore

Another good one

British UK Spiders identified in a Devon garden


----------



## igrith

**

very cool! well imressed.

I cant find a certain spider.
Its the large legged one that runs across the floor when your watching T.V at night. :gasp:
It is compairable to heteropoda venatoria in look. and is probably the most common spider in britain? house spider? largest spider i have seen native to britain.
What is it??


----------



## igrith

found it i think.
Tegenaria?


----------



## Curious jay

igrith said:


> found it i think.
> Tegenaria?


More than likely a MM Tegenaria gigantea.


----------



## Jonohill

I live in Sholing in Southampton and there has been some rumbles that our area is rife with False Widows or Brown Widows??? I have a couple of Pictures but I'm struggling to post them up. can anyone help me put them up or can I PM someone that is clued up on this..... (as in the Spider!)


----------



## ebmoclab

Jonohill said:


> I live in Sholing in Southampton and there has been some rumbles that our area is rife with False Widows or Brown Widows??? I have a couple of Pictures but I'm struggling to post them up. can anyone help me put them up or can I PM someone that is clued up on this..... (as in the Spider!)



They are probably False Widows, if you can get a photo up we'll know for sure but please don't get sucked in by the utter rubbish the media is throwing around about them, they are not "deadly" and will not "eat your legs" unless you are a small insect.


----------



## chrisgibb

*dont know what kind of spider this is can anyone help me please*

Reptile Forums - chrisgibb's Album: spider 2


----------



## bothrops

chrisgibb said:


> Reptile Forums - chrisgibb's Album: spider 2



Impossible to tell from that tiny, low resolution pic.

Got a better one?


----------



## chrisgibb

*spider*

its back is yellow .it has a yellow stripe downmiddle of back and black lines at each side. and its fangs are quite big its body in length is a tad smaller than a match and width of a five pence piece its legs are brown with no other colour. will try get another pic soon .thanks


----------



## GRB

Looks like a house spider to me. 

Can I ask however, that in future people take a little more time with photos? You are asking for help, at least provide us with the tools to make it possible. 

It is a little disrespectful posting a tiny photo, hurriedly snapped and expecting people to take time from their day to squint at the thing and try to figure out which of the 650 species of UK spider it might belong to (although usually it's one of about 10 super common ones).

Imagine you are sending a photo to a doctor for diagnosis. You wouldn't send him a 25 x 25 pixel image taken from 20ft away.


----------



## arden2

I cant find a certain spider.
Its the large legged one that runs across the floor when your watching T.V at night.


----------



## Poxicator

Tegenaria sp.


----------



## sherryjas

Hi,

I have no idea about spiders but thank you for sharing us..


[URL="http://www.prowebtechnos.com"]e-commerce website developers,wordpress website development,magento website development,web design services[/URL]


----------



## Serious D

Hi all 3 days ago I was digging a pond in my garden, and was bitten on the anckle by a sac spider, the bite itself was relatively painless but after an hour I had an itchy burning sensation which lasted a few hours, the bite area was red and very swollen and quite saw to the touch too.
On day 2 the swelling was worse and the redness had spread I also had a little yellow blister where I was bitten, later on in the day I felt pretty run down and had to stop my pond build.
Today the bite area has darkend in colour and the blister has gone I am finding it very hard to walk, putting any weight on my foot is very uncomfortable to say the least.


----------



## veektooru

Can i get an ID please.


----------



## JaySteel

I know this was posted five years ago but just in case you're still searching for an answer then your spider is a Steatoda nobilis, aka the Noble False Widow.


----------



## JaySteel

I case anyone else is looking to identify spiders found in the UK then you might find my website helpful: Spiders Of The UK


----------

